# Bounty



## Dirtnappers (Dec 19, 2011)

Were do you take the coyote ears for bounty in Utah county?
Thanks
Dirtnapper


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats an old myth, I dont think there actually is a bounty in utah county.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The USDA office in SLC manages bounties.


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

Pretty sure it varies from county to county. In Cache you have to get a voucher from a local sporting goods store, sign that they were not taken in a different county, then take the voucher to the county assessor, get a W9 so you can pay income tax on the $20, then wait several months to get a check in the mail. Oh yeah, and they limit how many you can turn in per year. I can't remember the number, but it definitely prevents even the most skilled hunter from quitting his job to hunt yotes.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

its a county issue, and does vary as i have read this before.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have not heard anything about Utah county offering a bounty.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

bounties sounds more like a hassle, I'd rather skin it and sell the hide...


----------



## Dirtnappers (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok, were do you sell the hides?
Thanks
Dirtnapper


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

These guys buy them, they are located in Ogden.
http://www.montgomeryfur.com/
I am sure there are other places too if that's really far.


----------

